

Ask HN: Use cases for blockchain other than Bitcoin - manidoraisamy

Looking for interesting usecases you are working on (or you came across) and why you chose blockchain instead of other alternatives.
======
jhildings
Maybe this one, blockchain ID ? [http://www.vice.com/en_uk/read/blockhains-
first-citizen-328](http://www.vice.com/en_uk/read/blockhains-first-
citizen-328)

~~~
manidoraisamy
Awesome! IMO, relying on walled social networks for identity is a bigger risk
than government ID. Decentralizing it is a great idea!

BTW, what is the incentive for hosting these dentralized registries?

